# Rodent room



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Here are my cages so far, when i have more time on my hands i'll make 4 more of the bin-cages and get a normal cage ready again for the spinys, they are the only ones that are knawing on the bins. :evil:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oh yes spiny's love to chew!
we've always kept them in glass or metal tanks/units at work.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking good. I keep thinking about making some bin cages, but then I worry that I'm not going to do it right and have them break out (not a great thing when you have a terrier in the house!)


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Well i have the bin cages for 3 years now - no escape. But the spinys were actually able to get out of a glass tank once. Mostly because of an not fitting waterbottle in the lid, end of the story: I got 2 of the males, my cat got the other 2 :/.
Mycat is also the reason why i dont like wire-cages. She actually droped a wire-cage to the ground before (again the spiny males, this time i got all). Seems like she is pulling with her claws on the wire.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh no  At least you managed to save two though.

Wire cages are pretty safe around here, firstly because my mice (aside from my pet/house trio) will be living in the shed, hence not unattended with any of the dogs, but also because my terrier is trained not to touch cages - but as far as she's concerned, anything on the ground is fair game! I've heard of cats doing that with wire cages. When I was a kid my sister's cat managed to get into a tank, it had a sliding lid and the cat pulled out the pin and slid it open - mind that's going back a *long* time lol.

I've seen loads of people using bin cages, I just worry that I might not do a very good job of attaching the meshing - I'm guessing they would chew through cable ties?


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

Ugh, my cat pulled a hamster straight through the wire of our wire cage when I was a kid. Broke its back and skinned its legs.  Never used a wire cage again, lesson learned!


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Ow, the poor hamster. I attached the mash with wire. Was the safest option i had, since i didn't dare to screw the plastik.
Here you can sew the wire.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh yes, I see. That makes sense. I'll give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

Well I were at IKEA today and got a few more Boxes. Then I spent 5 hours remodeling the room, cleaning the cages and cleaning my house...

I'll have 2 big boxes now (will get a second one from my Mother, she doesen't need it anymore) for housing young females till I know wich ones to keep for breeding. 10 breeding boxes for hamsters and fancys, 4 little boxes for bucks, if all Breeding boxes are full. The 2 glas tanks are spares for emergencys.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

And the Spinys have gotten their cage back


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

The Spinys got more to play with and had 2 litters, 2 pups are a little older and 3 are about a few days old


----------

